# Old School Amps vs. Amp Dyno



## bigdwiz

As many of you know, I'm a big proponent of old school amps, but have also been eager to find out the "actual" output power of these amps, not just believe the Internet myths. I recently picked up an SMD/D'Amore Engineering AD-1 "Amp Dyno" so I could test amps. I've been testing amps for a few years now, but my resistive load setup required a LOT of work to change ohm loads and such. The AD-1 allows me to complete these test MUCH easier.

I have a stack of old school amps to test including; RF, Orion, PPI, Soundstream, MTX and others. Stay tuned to see what I test next. I think some you will be surprised, others you'll just be shocked 

Here's my first FULL test...the late 90's Kicker ZR240

See the video on YouTube in 1080P HD

or embedded below:


----------



## HiloDB1

I know those amps make power. I had/have several of them along with others from the ZR line. IIRC my birth sheets from Kicker stated near 400 watts at 2ohm mono. BTW if you dont mind saying what was the cost on the AD-1?


----------



## fniess3

Awesome.

I had a buddy back in high school who ran those amps and they were always impressive. They handled everything we could throw at them.


----------



## bigdwiz

We tossed another Kicker ZR on the bench today as well...Results forthcoming


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I got very similar readings on the scope.Mine was a little higher(10-15%)because I got both channels equal.There will be offsets between channels because the have a single gain control.
Ive found the,
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
These are all round numbers.
Its really hard keeping the voltage up when testing these amps because the are current hogs.I had to use 4 power supplies totaling 235 amps paralleled with a 850 cca amp battery.
The 1000 put out less at 2 ohms then 4.


----------



## HiloDB1

The ZR1000 was rated at 700watts into 2ohm mono.


----------



## mrstangerbanger

bigdwiz said:


> As many of you know, I'm a big proponent of old school amps, but have also been eager to find out the "actual" output power of these amps, not just believe the Internet myths. I recently picked up an SMD/D'Amore Engineering AD-1 "Amp Dyno" so I could test amps. I've been testing amps for a few years now, but my resistive load setup required a LOT of work to change ohm loads and such. The AD-1 allows me to complete these test MUCH easier.
> 
> I have a stack of old school amps to test including; RF, Orion, PPI, Soundstream, MTX and others. Stay tuned to see what I test next. I think some you will be surprised, others you'll just be shocked
> 
> Here's my first FULL test...the late 90's Kicker ZR240
> 
> See the video on YouTube in 1080P HD
> 
> or embedded below:


Can you bench test a JL slash amp like 300/2 or 300/4 to see if they really put out what they say they do ??


----------



## WhiteLX

I nominate some of the old school original Soundstream Lil' Wonder, Lil' Wonder 4, and Angina for testing. The Lil' Wonders because SS never officially released the numbers (although I have heard mention of around 50w per channel). The Angina is a tiny little subwoofer amp, curious if it really does 200x1 at 2 ohms.


----------



## bigdwiz

The Kicker ZR1000 completely pegged my 250A power supply at 2.66 ohms mono and I think it had more to give...


----------



## bkjay

Wow thats just plain sick!


----------



## 1996blackmax

Seeing those amps brings back memories. I ran several ZR240's, ZR360, and a ZX460. I used the ZX460 for about 7 years, at times bridged the back channels to my sub at 2 ohms. I really liked that line from Kicker.


----------



## bigdwiz

Check out the full test of a 1993 Rockford Fosgate Punch 200 DSM amp. Rated at 100x2 @ 4 ohms, 200x2 @ 2 ohms or 400x1 @ 4 ohms...


See the video in 1080P on YouTube

or embedded below:


----------



## fniess3

Awesome output! 

I bet the price of these on ebay will go up after the sellers see this video. Good thing I have mine!


----------



## JAX

Just saw your test of the audiopipe...pretty strong for $144 from Vin on ebay....tempting

I love old school but hard to complain about some of the newer stuff


----------



## rton20s

Been following along with your videos as well. Pretty cool to see all the old stuff tested.


----------



## JuicyK

Are the red lights on the Dyno clipping lights? If so wouldn't you want to see what it makes without clipping? If I am missing something please let me know. (honestly, I am not afraid of being corrected) lol


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I would love to see the tests with a scope where the wave form is not clipping at all.Just curious because thats how I do it when measuring output to compare amps.I bring the amp up to clipping then back it off slowly until the clip is no longer visible.


----------



## PPI_GUY

JuicyK said:


> Are the red lights on the Dyno clipping lights? If so wouldn't you want to see what it makes without clipping? If I am missing something please let me know. (honestly, I am not afraid of being corrected) lol


I think the dyno measures at 1% distortion on the burst and uncertified tests so, that clipping indicator is going to on most of the time. Dereck may be able to clarify that.


----------



## smgreen20

I believe the DA-1 will also do Max rms wattage before clipping.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

A good friend of mine who is a shop owner was doing amp tests using the DD-1 and his readings were always about 10-20% higher then mine with a scope.After months of disagreement he brought the DD-1 over here and we tested it against the scope.
We found the DD-1 distortion LED would only light when almost 25% the wave form was clipped off and when backing the signal down the distortion LED would go out with a good portion of the wave still clipped.
I dont have a distortion meter but compared to what Mcintosh claims 2% distortion is when Power Guard kicks in on the scope the DD-1 is around 10-15% when the LED goes out.So,I am very curious to see how close the AD-1 is to the real wave.I think it can be set to different levels of over lap for the distortion limit so who ever is doing the test has control over it.
Im not bashing on it,just wondering how much clipping is present for the readings.And if the distortion threshold can be adjusted it gives the operator the advantage fudging the numbers.Im not claiming anyone is doing that but more and more of these Youtube videos are popping up almost daily and a scope with cursors would be a welcome addition.
Only to add confusion.I saw a different DD-1 that had much more accurate measurements.So I dont know if my friends was defective,an early version or something else was going on.But I love these amp power tests.I hope some day to see every amp made tested.


----------



## SilkySlim

Big D Wiz when are you going to get around to a Lanzar Opti rematch against the dyno. I have some freshly reconditioned ones if you need them. I know it's more of a time thing. I could pack them up and help. Let me know.


----------



## bigdwiz

Ok, so I just chatted with Tony D'Amore about the Amp Dyno to get some clarification. I had some questions about the "Dynamic RMS Power" mode and also asked about the calibration. Here are the details:

The AD-1 Amp Dyno has 3 modes for measuring amplifier Wattage, all are in RMS:

1) Certified - The certified mode uses either a 40Hz or 1kHz test tone to capture the amplifiers maximum RMS wattage output at 1% THD. The AD-1 is calibrated by an Hewlett Packard HP8903 Audio Analyzer to guarantee the 1% THD is dead on.

2) Uncertified - The uncertified mode measures RMS wattage at the clipping of the wave form. Depending on the amplifier, this measurement may be very close to the certified mode. The uncertified mode was created for "dirty" Class D amps that put out power, but can't do it at less than 1% THD. Test can also be run at 40Hz or 1kHz

3) Dynamic RMS Power - Measures the amp's ability to handle bursts of power (still RMS wattage). The 1kHz test is the standard for IHF-202's Dynamic Power rating. There was no IHF standard for the 40Hz test. This mode simulates the amp's ability to playback music and how much dynamic power it has on reserves. Unregulated power supplies benefit most from this test. For monoblock/subwoofer amps, I use the 40Hz track, full range amps get the 1kHz track to "certify" the same as the IHF-202 standard.


----------



## SilkySlim

Awesome thanks for the update so almost all old school amps will be tested @ 1k because most a/b mono blocks could be used in pairs as mono blocks full range? I know I've done it.


----------



## TrickyRicky

I agree with Atomictech, every time I see that Dyno am skeptic as I LIKE TO SEE for myself the scope (CRT) and ALL my meters at work, oh and the dummy loads heat up. Then I like to write down the numbers and do the math myself. I always end with pretty accurate results, most of the time I am within 5% of birth sheets ratings.

Not to mention I saw their new DMM for audio, lol what a joke.


----------



## david in germany

I would love to see you test a JBL MS-8 for it's rated "20w" per channel internal amp!


----------



## bigdwiz

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> A good friend of mine who is a shop owner was doing amp tests using the DD-1 and his readings were always about 10-20% higher then mine with a scope.After months of disagreement he brought the DD-1 over here and we tested it against the scope.
> We found the DD-1 distortion LED would only light when almost 25% the wave form was clipped off and when backing the signal down the distortion LED would go out with a good portion of the wave still clipped.
> I dont have a distortion meter but compared to what Mcintosh claims 2% distortion is when Power Guard kicks in on the scope the DD-1 is around 10-15% when the LED goes out.So,I am very curious to see how close the AD-1 is to the real wave.I think it can be set to different levels of over lap for the distortion limit so who ever is doing the test has control over it.
> Im not bashing on it,just wondering how much clipping is present for the readings.And if the distortion threshold can be adjusted it gives the operator the advantage fudging the numbers.Im not claiming anyone is doing that but more and more of these Youtube videos are popping up almost daily and a scope with cursors would be a welcome addition.
> Only to add confusion.I saw a different DD-1 that had much more accurate measurements.So I dont know if my friends was defective,an early version or something else was going on.But I love these amp power tests.I hope some day to see every amp made tested.


I was assured my Amp Dyno was calibrated for the 1% THD using an HP8903. I've contacted a local company about getting my o'scope and Panasonic THD meter calibrated so I can show all 3 during the tests. 

Many magazines back in the day did amp tests up to clipping, which is what you'll get by using an o'scope. I like using the Dyno as the tests can't be cheated (no adjustments)...you select ohm load, provide test tone and the Dyno measures RMS wattage and voltage in one of three modes as explained above


----------



## cajunner

I'd wonder what the amp manufacturers were using in their "birth sheet" tests, as it has come to light that the wonderful ad copy of old school amp makers were filled with some how do you say, "optimistic" filler...

maybe they tested with a big HP Analyzer or whatever was commonly regarded as lab grade equipment, but maybe they were running on a basic DMM too.


----------



## bigdwiz

1993 Soundstream Reference 500 full test on the Amp Dyno

See it in 1080P HD on YouTube here

or embedded below:


----------



## JAX

Have you yet tested some older made in USA US AMPS ? I hadnt seen any


----------



## Old Skewl

bigdwiz said:


> 1993 Soundstream Reference 500 full test on the Amp Dyno
> 
> See it in 1080P HD on YouTube here
> 
> or embedded below:


I'm a little sad about the ref 500 results. I expected more. Did you try the dyno using the high current mode? Just curious if the results varies much?

Is that a Class A 6.0 lurking in the background?!?! That test should be interesting


----------



## bigdwiz

Old Skewl said:


> I'm a little sad about the ref 500 results. I expected more. Did you try the dyno using the high current mode? Just curious if the results varies much?
> 
> Is that a Class A 6.0 lurking in the background?!?! That test should be interesting


The Ref 500 does the same total output power in high power and high current modes. Just does the power at different ohm loads.

The Class A 6.0 and Ref 500 are nearly identical externally and internally. We'll see if they have any hidden sauce, but I expect similar results.


----------



## cajunner

Old Skewl said:


> I'm a little sad about the ref 500 results. I expected more. Did you try the dyno using the high current mode? Just curious if the results varies much?
> 
> Is that a Class A 6.0 lurking in the background?!?! That test should be interesting



check out SMD's vid on the chrome one, I think it was the Class A 5.0?

underperforming as well, compared to the hype surrounding the high current capability of older Soundstreams.

been spending too much time watching these vids, haha...


----------



## bigdwiz

cajunner said:


> check out SMD's vid on the chrome one, I think it was the Class A 5.0?
> 
> underperforming as well, compared to the hype surrounding the high current capability of older Soundstreams.
> 
> been spending too much time watching these vids, haha...


I know, it's not fun to get some of these results. I've got some shocking ones upcoming, so stay tuned...


----------



## bkjay

I would love to see if the Rubicon's do any better.


----------



## cajunner

bigdwiz said:


> I know, it's not fun to get some of these results. I've got some shocking ones upcoming, so stay tuned...


it is exhilarating!

one thing I have come to realize is to take the tests as more of a general indication, or guideline and not as exacting as the test results would have you believe.

for one, many tests I have read in the past, show significant differences in power output from amps on the end of the assembly line, hence the need for birth sheets.

I know it's hard not to just cement the numbers in your head, but watching you decipher the moment clipping starts on the scope, and the watts bouncing around on the meter, it was easier to follow along.

now the machine does all the guessing, and I admit it's a little difficult to trust the circuit design over a video of the scope, haha...


but it's probably best to let a computer divide the averages and come up with a consistency watching a scope can only approximate.

just wanted to say how enjoyable your vids have been, big d.

the professionalism, editing quality, humor and objectivity are spot on, imho.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

The last few SS amps I tested from that era where regulated.This would explain the lower then expected output.It should do the same numbers at 12 volts 
Kappa546 brought his Rubicon 404 over and it benched at [email protected] and 220x2 [email protected] ohms.This was at 12.6 volts and no clipping visible.
It would pop the fuses when loaded down any further.


----------



## Old Skewl

I realize these dyno tests are not the end all be all numbers. Heck, we are testing 20 year old amps here. I'm sure you could throw another 500 on the dyno and see different results. The caps might look good, but who knows, the capacitance I'm sure is withering as are other components within the amp. You just hear all the hype of how these old amps are under rated and then you see these type of results. I am anxious to see the 6.0 though! 

Keep doing what your doing D! I always enjoy your videos.


----------



## JPOSEY

mrstangerbanger said:


> Can you bench test a JL slash amp like 300/2 or 300/4 to see if they really put out what they say they do ??



Here you go!

JL Audio 300/4

JL Audio 500/1


----------



## bigdwiz

Here's a fun test....head to head, 25x2 cheaters - Orion 225 HCCA and MTX Thunder 225HO. Is your $ on Red or Black? Both rated at 400x1 at 1 ohm mono...

See on YouTube in 1080p

or embedded below:


----------



## TrickyRicky

I have a Crunch 50SHC amplifier, when I bench tested it my poor power supplied dropped way below acceptable voltage so I got pretty low reading. Its also rated at 400watts @ 1ohm 12.6v, I'll have hook it up to my vehicles electrical system in order to get more juice out of it. Just on my bench I it was pulling over 100amps at 12.2v.


----------



## bigdwiz

TrickyRicky said:


> I have a Crunch 50SHC amplifier, when I bench tested it my poor power supplied dropped way below acceptable voltage so I got pretty low reading. Its also rated at 400watts @ 1ohm 12.6v, I'll have hook it up to my vehicles electrical system in order to get more juice out of it. Just on my bench I it was pulling over 100amps at 12.2v.


I did a full test on the MTX 225HO and it pulled over 100A also. The Orion pulled just over 70A IIRC...that's why I swapped the 20A fuses for 30A ones. I know it's not recommended, but the resistive load test is brutal on an amp and this is a worst case scenario...won't really pull this much current powering speakers playing music.

In my experience, the Zed's will do about 10-15% over rated (440-470W?) I might see if I can find a 50SHC to test in the upcoming future. Too bad I sold my US Amps VLX-50 before testing it, pretty sure it's the king of 25x2 cheaters 

I'm going to put the MTX 225HO up against the Lanzar 50c soon...Not sure how the MTX will do at 1/2 ohm mono, but if it will handle the 10 second torture test, it may just surprise lots of people (once again)


----------



## cajunner

looks like the Orion runs cleaner to the edge of it's power envelope. 

the total amperes being drawn during the test by each amp, would be a welcome statistic.

so, the Orion loses out on usable power but efficiency might make the Orion a winner, since it only needs 60 amps of protection vs. the 90 amps on the MTX.

I am not surprised by the low dynamic numbers by the Orion, though.


----------



## momax_powers

bigdwiz said:


> I did a full test on the MTX 225HO and it pulled over 100A also. The Orion pulled just over 70A IIRC...that's why I swapped the 20A fuses for 30A ones. I know it's not recommended, but the resistive load test is brutal on an amp and this is a worst case scenario...won't really pull this much current powering speakers playing music.
> 
> In my experience, the Zed's will do about 10-15% over rated (440-470W?) I might see if I can find a 50SHC to test in the upcoming future. Too bad I sold my US Amps VLX-50 before testing it, pretty sure it's the king of 25x2 cheaters
> 
> I'm going to put the MTX 225HO up against the Lanzar 50c soon...Not sure how the MTX will do at 1/2 ohm mono, but if it will handle the 10 second torture test, it may just surprise lots of people (once again)


One of your older vids was of an hcca 275g4... I know youve done a complete test of the 225 and 250....will you be doing a full test down to 1ohm on the 275 anytime?


----------



## TrickyRicky

Cajunner, i already stated that the current pulled should be taken into consideration when performing these tests,.so i agree with your previous post.


BigDWiz the crunch is mine but its pending sale, am sure owner wants to put it on the dyno as am limited on my ps (might give it a try on my vehicles electrical system)....may be he can arrange fire me to ship it to you first.


----------



## cajunner

TrickyRicky said:


> Cajunner, i already asked that the current pulled is a vital part of information when performing these tests,.so i agree with your previous post.
> 
> 
> BigDWiz the crunch is mine but its pending sale, am sure owner wants to put it on the dyno as am limited on my ps (might give it a try on my vehicles electrical system)....may be he can arrange fire me to ship it to you first.


I guess he'd need a DMM with a peak hold feature, maybe it's already built into the dyno?


they probably have some software program that could follow the dyno's curve trace, and you could map the current draw vs. distortion vs. watts, or something cool like that.


----------



## bigdwiz

I use a Klein Tools CL2000 clamped to the positive lead coming off the power supply to monitor the current pull. It does a good job except the dynamic burst tests...it's not fast enough to capture the current pulled. I've talked to another guy who has a Dyno and he says his $500 Fluke clamp is fast enough to capture the dynamic current pulls...Santa, are you listening? 

My power supply also has an analog voltage/amp meter and can be switched to display either (thus the earlier post in this thread showing the current pull of the Kicker ZR1000), but this isn't an accurate way to determine the current pull. I will show current pull results with future amp tests and once I get to my new place, I'll have my THD meter and o'scope on hand for those who like to watch "waves"


----------



## bigdwiz

The Audio Precision One is what Linear Power uses for their amp tests. It does a LOT of tests (S/N ratio, channel separation, damping factor, THD, RMS Wattage, etc), but costs $25,000 and doesn't include the resistor bank or power supply. Again, Santa...are you there?

As for the birth sheets, from what I've seen, there wasn't a particular "standard" used in obtaining these. Rockford used the PowerCube, some used the AP One, but some also used the IHF-202 standard for dynamic power (burst), instead of a continuous test to 1% THD or clipping. It's all over the place, so I'm not sure I'd trust a birth sheet unless you know exactly how it was obtained.

Those who haven't seen it, the D'Amore AMM-1 is a portable amp dyno and can not only measure RMS wattage using resistors, but can also determine power factor (using reactive loads) and give you true RMS Wattage measured with your speakers. Incredible tool IMHO


----------



## cajunner

the vids are great as is, big d.


----------



## GSlider

BigD, when do you think you'll get around to testing the Orion Concept 97.3? I know alot of us would live to see what that amp really tests at. I'm curious as hell.


----------



## sotaorava

phoenix gold zpa would be nice to test...


----------



## SilkySlim

I would be curious to see the Orion concept or 97.3 again and most interested in seeing the Lanzar 50c vs dyno the dynamic numbers should greatly improve from your last tests. I would find it really interesting if you had a tough reactive load to connect too like four monster fifteens. That would give everyone a real idea of what these apps can do. There are so many amps I have played with that absolutely choke when hooked up to reactive (speaker) loads. They sounded like crap too. But man they were puting out the numbers on stable resisters.

I think we need to set up a donation spot for him to get a 16v battery bank too. That should help with the voltage drop. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdwiz

GSlider said:


> BigD, when do you think you'll get around to testing the Orion Concept 97.3? I know alot of us would live to see what that amp really tests at. I'm curious as hell.


I think I have one of those close to test, planning on it soon. I have a few other one's to test first. Don't want to do all of the good ones all at once 

Oh, BTW, I did recently do my Audio Art 100HC and all I can say is it did not disappoint :thumbsup:


----------



## TrickyRicky

bigdwiz said:


> Oh, BTW, I did recently do my Audio Art 100HC and all I can say is it did not disappoint :thumbsup:


Am guessing somewhere around 1150watts @1ohm mono, pulling around 145amps @12.6v & 900watts @2ohms mono pulling around 115amps @12.6v.


----------



## rton20s

bigdwiz said:


> Oh, BTW, I did recently do my Audio Art 100HC and all I can say is it did not disappoint :thumbsup:


I don't see a new video posted!


----------



## bigdwiz

SilkySlim said:


> I would be curious to see the Orion concept or 97.3 again and most interested in seeing the Lanzar 50c vs dyno the dynamic numbers should greatly improve from your last tests. I would find it really interesting if you had a tough reactive load to connect too like four monster fifteens. That would give everyone a real idea of what these apps can do. There are so many amps I have played with that absolutely choke when hooked up to reactive (speaker) loads. They sounded like crap too. But man they were puting out the numbers on stable resisters.
> 
> I think we need to set up a donation spot for him to get a 16v battery bank too. That should help with the voltage drop.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


I tested my black 50c right after I got the Dyno and the results were less than impressive. I actually got a little less than my previous test with the blue 50c (even in dynamic burst mode). I also agree the resistive amp tests are only good for numbers and the REAL test is using an amp with your speakers. The AD-1 gives the raw output numbers and pulls all of the power the amps they can deliver. It's a great way to compare power output as this is not subjective as listening to an amp with subs...that's a personal opinion. 

My power supply will be helped out with some batteries in the future. Right now, I can compensate for the voltage drop by turning up the voltage on the supply, but I also want to simulate how your voltage in your car would drop when using these amps. I also think the 12.5-13V tests are more realistic for the majority of people, because most don't have upgraded alts (but maybe have an extra battery).


----------



## TrickyRicky

What about not having the same exact subs your using to test/get numbers? Or same enclosure, thiele/small parameters, fhz being fed, or cabin?

See where am going with this? Just with the factors I mentioned am pretty sure your numbers will jump up and down when using subwoofers, now with dummy loads they will not as they will be consistent.



Having 16v bank will not help.....as the filter caps in most amps are rated for 16v, so using 16v will cause these filter caps to fail...eventually.


----------



## bigdwiz

TrickyRicky said:


> What about not having the same exact subs your using to test/get numbers? Or same enclosure, thiele/small parameters, fhz being fed, or cabin?
> 
> See where am going with this? Just with the factors I mentioned am pretty sure your numbers will jump up and down when using subwoofers, now with dummy loads they will not as they will be consistent.
> 
> Having 16v bank will not help.....as the filter caps in most amps are rated for 16v, so using 16v will cause these filter caps to fail...eventually.


Agreed on both accounts (or all 3, I should say). The bench shows a best-case scenario under optimal conditions. Testing using speakers would be just for fun and to show how power factor works using the AMM-1

The Orion HCCA amps I've tested do not benefit with input voltage over 15.5V, no matter what the eBay or forum listings might try to insinuate.


----------



## bigdwiz

TrickyRicky said:


> Am guessing somewhere around 1150watts @1ohm mono, pulling around 145amps @12.6v & 900watts @2ohms mono pulling around 115amps @12.6v.


You've been reading those German magazines again? 

BTW, mine pulled 195A at 1 ohm mono!


----------



## cajunner

bigdwiz said:


> You've been reading those German magazines again?
> 
> BTW, mine pulled 195A at 1 ohm mono!



wow.

how bad is the efficiency/power conversion factor, at full bore?


----------



## bigdwiz

cajunner said:


> wow.
> 
> how bad is the efficiency/power conversion factor, at full bore?


Nice try :thumbsup: You'll see soon.


----------



## cajunner

haha...

don't let that accent fool ya.. big d got da wiz...


----------



## bigdwiz

I was going back through my video footage and the 100HC's pull of 195A was the max amount of current it pulled...not the amount it pulled when reaching 1% THD or clipping. I'll get the exact number by using two video cameras and synching the footage


----------



## Bugstyvy

Wish you had a Rodek Amp.......


----------



## TrickyRicky

bigdwiz said:


> I was going back through my video footage and the 100HC's pull of 195A was the max amount of current it pulled...not the amount it pulled when reaching 1% THD or clipping. I'll get the exact number by using two video cameras and synching the footage


What was the voltage when it was pulling 195...am assuming 12.6. I would guess the amp is about 50-55% efficient.



Btw not a fan of those smd products, they don't teach the right things the user needs to know. The AMM is a joke at least in my opinion.


----------



## SilkySlim

bigdwiz said:


> I tested my black 50c right after I got the Dyno and the results were less than impressive. I actually got a little less than my previous test with the blue 50c (even in dynamic burst mode). I also agree the resistive amp tests are only good for numbers and the REAL test is using an amp with your speakers. The AD-1 gives the raw output numbers and pulls all of the power the amps they can deliver. It's a great way to compare power output as this is not subjective as listening to an amp with subs...that's a personal opinion.
> Agreed
> 
> My power supply will be helped out with some batteries in the future. Right now, I can compensate for the voltage drop by turning up the voltage on the supply, but I also want to simulate how your voltage in your car would drop when using these amps. I also think the 12.5-13V tests are more realistic for the majority of people, because most don't have upgraded alts (but maybe have an extra battery).


That's surprising on the Lanzar's but believable. The way they sound with music on a reactive load does not always transfer to dyno I guess. 

Those audio arts were very surprising beasts of power. Very powerful. 

Good call man keep testing I enjoy watching. Hope the move is smooth and we appreciate all the hard work you do. I will be restoring a PA4300 soon if you want to test the "world's most powerful amp" just let me know. Might be a few months. I also could get my hands on a Crunch cr600 if the rumors are true. That puts out some serious power. Also going thru a ESX 475.1.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

bigdwiz said:


> Here's a fun test....head to head, 25x2 cheaters - Orion 225 HCCA and MTX Thunder 225HO. Is your $ on Red or Black? Both rated at 400x1 at 1 ohm mono...
> 
> See on YouTube in 1080p
> 
> or embedded below:


You do know the 50c is 25x2 lol. Great test love the drag concept. Very cool. I knew the mtx were beasts but dag gum that little boy ate some skittles before that test. Was he using PED's.
Thanks.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## smgreen20

I'm willing to guess that the 50c was within 5% of its rated.

I was skeptical at first about Meade's stuff, but he's got some videos on youtube showing how to use them, set things up. Seeing is believing. Just because his name is associated with it doesn't mean it's a bad product. It's not like he designed it, just said to someone that could what he was after.


----------



## bigdwiz

Yep, SMD is the marketing name behind D'Amore Engineering. Tony was the lead engineer at Rockford for many years and his knowledge, experience and expertise have been proven. I'm not sure why people like to bash the SMD gear...without any evidence there are problems with the tools. Their accuracy have been proven over and over with lab grade test equipment, yet there are still the non believers. My AD-1 serial number 12 was calibrated by an HP8903 just prior to shipping back in late November.

I don't have a problem with those who want to verify things with o'scopes and such, just make sure your o'scope has been calibrated recently. Also, when you are seeing clipping in the waveform, it's not 1% THD you are seeing...much more I'm afraid. We can agree to disagree on this matter, doesn't really matter to me. I will continue to use the Amp Dyno and other SMD tools until I can afford an Audio Precision One :thumbsup:


----------



## diy.phil

great thread!! thank you Big D!


----------



## SilkySlim

Hope you get a ap1 my friend I know you'd like it.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

So is the great SNOWMAGEDEN going to give you some extra time to dyno test? I'm working and playing outside with the kids!   

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdwiz

No Silky, I was stuck at home w/ the little ones all week, so little time to test amps....but I did get one tested last Saturday...

The uber rare Phoenix Gold ZX1200ti "Off Road" Limited Edition (1 of 2), custom made and is (2) ZX600ti's inside one HUGE heatsink. I'm putting together a full video about these amps, but for the meantime, also uploaded a quick test showing the amp bridged at 4 ohms.

See it in 1080P HD on YouTube here:

or embedded below:


----------



## 00goobs

I've been saving some ZX Ti amps for something custom like this. That amp is beautiful!


----------



## SilkySlim

You da man nice find and test congrats!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## cajunner

so I guess that means the 600ti is just about dead on specs, since you're testing for 1% distortion and the amount of distortion should drop a bit winding down to the factory spec's figures.

Not really under-rated at all, then.

Like a lot of the old school amps, you get 600 watts and it's a lot of power for back in the day.

power is a lot cheaper to come by today.


----------



## smgreen20

I've touched on that very thing a few times too. It'll be interesting when D gets to aLANZAR Opti amp that has had the test results from back in the day with the thd at .01%, or any amp really that we have testy results to from back in the day.


----------



## bigdwiz

Sorry guys, it's been a while since I've posted here. This is more or less a teaser video for those Linear Power fans. The 8002SW on the Amp Dyno at 8 ohms. Incredible amp. Full video with all tests including 4 ohms coming soon...

Watch on YouTube in 1080P

or embedded below:


----------



## DBlevel

Always cool videos to see.


----------



## Primalgeek

Just wanted to drop in a say that I appreciate the time and expense you put into doing these videos. Hope you'll be able to keep them coming.


----------



## bigdwiz

Primalgeek said:


> Just wanted to drop in a say that I appreciate the time and expense you put into doing these videos. Hope you'll be able to keep them coming.


Thanks for bumping! I've done several since the LP8002.

Here's the Deltasonik DP-200. Not a very interesting test, but here it is anyway 

*See on YouTube in 1080P* or embedded below


----------



## bigdwiz

Here's one you old school PG fans should appreciate...Phoenix Gold MS-2125 from approx. 1993. This is one amp I drooled over back in the day, never thought I'd actually own one. See it tested on the Amp Dyno!

*Watch in 1080P on YouTube*

or embedded below:


----------



## bigdwiz

US Amps VLX-25

rated 12.5w/ch at 4 ohms and up to 400W at 1/2 ohm mono. The cheater amp that cost $1099 and two of these could be used in the 50W and under class. Orion got so fed up w/ these "ultra cheaters", they brought out the Concept series including the "1 Watt" 97-3 in 1997. It was the beginning of the end of competition classes divided by wattage...

*Watch on YouTube in 1080P*


----------



## Guy

They were still playing that game in 1998/99 when Soundstream produced the Rubicon CA 5.2 "Black Beauty", which has a tested output of 1/4 watt at 4 ohms stereo, 500 watts 2 ohm bridged.

I really like your youtube videos btw. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdwiz

*Crunch 50SHC Zed Audio 90's Cheater Amp*

Another 50W cheater put on the Amp Dyno...this time the 1993 Crunch 50SHC. Rated at 25x2 at 4 ohms for competition purposes and up to 400W at 1 ohm mono. Let's see how it compares to the other cheater amps...


*Watch on YouTube in 1080P*

or embedded below:


----------



## edouble101

You have an amazing collection! Thanks for sharing your amp dyno results.

I sent you a PM. I have a few amps you might be interested in testing.


----------



## bigdwiz

Another Zed-built early 90's amp tested on the Dyno...this time the Autotek 7300BTS. Let's see if it can beat it's ratings of 150w/ch at 4 ohms, 225w/ch at 2 ohms or 450W bridged at 4 ohms.

*Watch on YouTube in 1080P*

or embedded below:


----------



## gotgixers

I enjoy seeing all these OS amps put through their paces. And I have been waiting and waiting, but have not seen you test one of my all time favorite OS amps ..... SOoooo, any chance you can get a Kenwood KAC - 1023 on that dyno??


----------



## TrickyRicky

gotgixers said:


> I enjoy seeing all these OS amps put through their paces. And I have been waiting and waiting, but have not seen you test one of my all time favorite OS amps ..... SOoooo, any chance you can get a Kenwood KAC - 1023 on that dyno??



I ****ing regret selling my 1023....anyone has one?


----------



## gotgixers

TrickyRicky said:


> I ****ing regret selling my 1023....anyone has one?


ME .....

But I need one repaired ....


----------



## TrickyRicky

Repair you say....wanna sell it?


----------



## gotgixers

TrickyRicky said:


> Repair you say....wanna sell it?


Actually, I need to get it repaired, as it is slated for an OS sound off car rebuild .....Some jack-leg broke the RCA input/output module solder joints right off of the Small PCB inside the amp. And it appears that they attempted a repair. So, I do not want to even mess with it. Just want to get it repaired by a professional. It might even need the small PCB replaced....lol... I'm sure that will be easy to find...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bigdwiz

If you were into car audio in 1990, then you probably dreamed about owning one of the big HiFonics amps...Zeus or Colossus. We got our hands on a Zeus VII and could not wait to test it out on the Amp Dyno. We had some disappointments with high current Zed Audio amps on the Dyno (Crunch 50SHC and Planet Audio P225HC), so we didn't know what to expect w/ the Zeus VII.

Zeus VII is rated to deliver:

300w/ch at 4 ohms
450w/ch at 2 ohms or
900W at 4 ohms mono

So, how does it perform on the Dyno? Let's find out together...


*Watch on YouTube in FULL 1080P HD*


or embedded below:


----------



## bigdwiz

I've tested several amps since I last posted here, sorry about that. 

My new favorite way to test amps is to do "Dyno Drag Race" style where I put two amps side by side and see which one does the most wattage at a given ohm load.

Here's the most recent video of a Rockford Fosgate Punch 40i DSM vs. Phoenix Gold M25

See Video on YouTube in HD

Or embedded below:


----------



## vwguy383

Guy said:


> They were still playing that game in 1998/99 when Soundstream produced the Rubicon CA 5.2 "Black Beauty", which has a tested output of 1/4 watt at 4 ohms stereo, 500 watts 2 ohm bridged.
> 
> I really like your youtube videos btw. :thumbsup:



Was that a limited production or something? I never heard of that and tried to google it but didnt come up with anything.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## Old Skewl

vwguy383 said:


> Was that a limited production or something? I never heard of that and tried to google it but didnt come up with anything.
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


No those were just the specs on the Rubicon Class A 5.2, nicknamed the Black beauty(not sure why)

http://www.soundstream.com/manuals/AMP/rubican/ca52102/RubCA52102.pdf


----------



## Mattppi

Big D

Would it be possible for you to get your hands on and test any of the McIntosh Amps? I know their not Big Wattage Monsters, but it would be cool to see how they perform especially with the power guard setup. 

Thx


----------



## Batty200

I want to see some Precision Power amps tested. I have several I would like to see tested. I do my own "tests" with voltage power a subwoofer setup and the results are pretty impressive. I want to know what they would do on the "Dyno"!


----------



## bigdwiz

Mattppi said:


> Big D
> 
> Would it be possible for you to get your hands on and test any of the McIntosh Amps? I know their not Big Wattage Monsters, but it would be cool to see how they perform especially with the power guard setup.
> 
> Thx


There are a few brands I haven't had a chance to test yet, McIntosh being one of them. I'm sure I'll eventually get one in to test though.


----------



## bigdwiz

Here are a couple more recent videos:

Rockford Fosgate Punch Power 50.2 vs. Orion HCCA 225R - Dyno Drag Race!

*Watch on YouTube in 1080P* or embedded below:







and

JBL BP1200.1 1200W monoblock amp:

*Watch on YouTube in 1080P* or embedded below.


----------



## ChrisB

bigdwiz said:


> Here are a couple more recent videos:
> 
> Rockford Fosgate Punch Power 50.2 vs. Orion HCCA 225R - Dyno Drag Race!
> 
> *Watch on YouTube in 1080P* or embedded below:


Thanks for doing this test. Quick question though, have you ever tested the HCCA 225 Digital Reference? Just from an Oscilloscope and dummy loads, I found that the older Orion amplifiers made less power at 4 ohms stereo than the later ADST Orion amplifiers. 

I was given a HCCS 225 G5, and it produced nearly 80 watts per channel at 4 ohms stereo. Granted, it was a refurb because my buddy ran it at 1 ohm bridged mono and blew the amp. He found it in an unopened box while he was cleaning out his closet and just gave it to me.  Basically, his wife made him get rid of his old "junk" before moving to their new house.


----------



## 1styearsi

i had a PPI POWERCLASS 2150,A 2600.2 and a 2400.2 i was willing to ship to big d for some amp dynoing but i sold them.i do have a 99/2k vintage RF POWER BD1000 a 500a2 i have had them both since they were new and a 2003ish POWER BD1001 and a power 501s that i would still be willing to send to BIG-D as-long as i get them back lol


----------



## BaggedSilverado

I just wanted to thank whoever bumped this thread! And a HUGE thanks to Big D for investing his time and money to perform these test for all of us OldSkool guys. These test are going to be very helpful on my current amp search for my first build in a very long time.


----------



## bigdwiz

BaggedSilverado said:


> I just wanted to thank whoever bumped this thread! And a HUGE thanks to Big D for investing his time and money to perform these test for all of us OldSkool guys. These test are going to be very helpful on my current amp search for my first build in a very long time.


Very kind of you to say, sir! Yes, it is expensive and time consuming, but like I've said before, I would be doing this anyway, so why not grab some video action while I do the tests


----------



## bigdwiz

Got the Maxwell Ultracap bank (Boostcaps) all wired up, charged and ready to go! I've always wanted to be able to test the US Amps VLX-400....now I can. Stay tuned for results, coming soon!

Oh yeah, time to build a bigger test bench


----------



## SHAGGS

*Niiiccceee!* 

On a side note, I know they're not highly revered, but have you ever benched one of the old Kenwood Exelon KAC-x401M's?
I think they were rated at 200x1 at 4 and 12v.
I always suspected they were underrated, but had no evidence.


----------



## Weigel21

Be awesome to find out what that amp can do, I'm thinking close to 3K @ 1 ohm. If it doesn't go into protect at .5 ohm mono, probably do 4500RMS. 

Now I'll wait to see just how far off I really am. LOL

Ever test any amps that came with power/performance/birth/verification certificates, like older RFs, Alpine, and Kicker amps in the early to mid 2000's? Be very interesting to see how the factory testing stacks up against the AD-1.


----------



## bigdwiz

Weigel21 said:


> Be awesome to find out what that amp can do, I'm thinking close to 3K @ 1 ohm. If it doesn't go into protect at .5 ohm mono, probably do 4500RMS.
> 
> Now I'll wait to see just how far off I really am. LOL
> 
> Ever test any amps that came with power/performance/birth/verification certificates, like older RFs, Alpine, and Kicker amps in the early to mid 2000's? Be very interesting to see how the factory testing stacks up against the AD-1.


I was too chicken to try the VLX-400 at 0.5 ohms (even dynamic). The lowest I went was 0.8 ohms dynamic. Other than that, all other tests (8, 4, 2 and 1 ohm) were done in certified mode as well. The certified mode is a 10 second sine wave test and measures output power up to 1% THD. The dynamic burst test measures wattage according to the IHF-202 standard (when 1kHz, 14.4V is used). Sort of like a "burp" for testing wattage


----------



## Weigel21

So how the amp do? 

And what frequencies do you use when testing various amps? Obviously 1kHz would be a useless/pointless frequency to test mono amps. Do you ever use Pink noise covering a specific range?


----------



## TrickyRicky

When measuring power/wattage at a specific load the signal has to be a sine wave (constant). I agree testing at 1khz on a mono amplifier is useless but then again why would it be capable of doing so (not much of a sub amp now is it?). Most sub amplifier have a dedicated fhz of under 300hz or so, so try testing one of those with a 1khz...you're not going to get squat.


----------



## bigdwiz

TrickyRicky said:


> When measuring power/wattage at a specific load the signal has to be a sine wave (constant). I agree testing at 1khz on a mono amplifier is useless but then again why would it be capable of doing so (not much of a sub amp now is it?). Most sub amplifier have a dedicated fhz of under 300hz or so, so try testing one of those with a 1khz...you're not going to get squat.


The Amp Dyno measures at 40Hz and 1kHz. Yep, I've had some 0 wattage measurements, then noticed the x-over was on low pass :laugh:

It's part of my warm up cycle to run through a series of checks include warming up the amp for 15 minutes playing music, matching gain to my source unit Alpine 9815 and verifying x-overs are off for full range amps and set as high as possible (frequency) for monoblock amps. Oh, also bass/treble/etc controls set to minimum. That is, unless you are talking about a US Amps VLX-400, found out that amp won't turn on unless the middle knob (slope) is turned up at least half way


----------



## bigdwiz

Let's see how the Maxwell Ultra Cap bank I put together handles a 1 ohm certified run from a MONSTER US Amps VLX-400...


Watch on YouTube in 1080P

or embedded below:


----------



## SHAGGS

Oh, you are just the worst kind of person.


----------



## Weigel21

:happy:

:snacks:



bigdwiz said:


> Let's see how the Maxwell Ultra Cap bank I put together handles a 1 ohm certified run from a MONSTER US Amps VLX-400...
> 
> 
> Watch on YouTube in 1080P
> 
> or embedded below:


:computer:



*UNSUBSCRIBED!!!*



:laugh:


----------



## Buickmike

bigdwiz said:


> Let's see how the Maxwell Ultra Cap bank I put together handles a 1 ohm certified run from a MONSTER US Amps VLX-400...


----------



## bigdwiz

One of my most eagerly anticipated old school amp tests, the US Amps VLX-400. Here are the specs:

200 watts x 2 channels at 4 ohms (400W total for competition purposes)
800 watts x 1 at 4 ohms bridged
1600 watts x 1 at 2 ohms bridged
2400 watts x 1 at 1 ohm bridged

44" long
400A Fuse Required

Amp manufactured between 1996-1999
MSRP: $3699 USD


Let's see how it does on the Amp Dyno!


Watch on YouTube in Full 4K UHD!

or embedded below:


----------



## craiggus365

Hanging off the test bench....Priceless!


----------



## Treesive

I can't think of anything to not love about a purple vlx400

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Weigel21

I was a little high on my guess at 1 ohm. May well have been over 500RMS high on my .5 ohm prediction based on the .8 ohm numbers.


----------



## bigdwiz

Another purple amp? Yes, this was a test I did a few months ago, decided it was time to edit and get online. I have several more on the PC just waiting to be edited (PG M100, Furi FA2150, Memphis 16-ST1300D "Big Belle", Audio Art 100HC, and more!)

It helps me if you guys will subscribe to my YT channel (it's free) and please like and comment on the videos. I appreciate all feedback including the constructive criticism.

This Orion NT200 was tested a couple of years ago on my old setup and I decided I wanted to try again with the Amp Dyno. Let's see how it does....


*Watch on YouTube in 1080P HD*


or embedded below:


----------



## Buickmike

Hey BigDwiz, you've done a great service by dynoing some amazing amps, but have you ever thought about grabbing some of the old school stuff that most of us could afford back in the day and testing it? I'm sure you have covered some of it, but maybe see what some of the old school budget stuff can do. Right now only a couple things come to mind. For example, a lot of folks I knew had Coustic PowerLogic 360's that would push their old school Kicker subs damn hard. Another example is the old Orion Cobalt amps. I know people frown on them, but the Cobalt 260 I had back in the day pushed a couple JL 12W1's really well. Hell, I even had an LA Sound Laguna that impressed me. This is coming from a guy that had Hifonics VII and VIII stuff, Lanzar Opti Drives, Xtant, etc. Maybe you can help us find some forgotten treasures.


----------



## bigdwiz

She's 21 years old a quite a beauty...especially inside.

The Phoenix Gold M100 is a stereo amplifier rated:

100x2 / 160x2 (12V / 13.8V)
455W 4 Ohms Mono (13.8V)
1001W "Dynamically"

All tests were performed mono and closer to 13.8V, so that's what we are looking to get:

320W at 8 ohms mono
455W at 4 ohms mono
1001W dynamic at 2 ohms mono

So, how did it do? Let's find out...


Watch on YouTube in 1080P HD


or embedded below:


----------



## Treesive

Gold plated circuit board, Triple Darlington circuitry, clean power for days... Why am I not able to find this kind of pure greatness nowadays...


----------



## Prime mova

Awesome results for pg 100m amp


----------



## bigdwiz

Several more videos just in case you guys have missed them. This one is half about the Crossfire CFA15HC and the other half about the cool video switching software for iOS devices. I'll have full video of Crossfire in a few weeks.

Watch on *YouTube in 1080P*

or embedded below:


----------



## bigdwiz

Next up we have a beautiful PPI 2300AM from 1991. The amp was freshened up by ShawnK by replacing the transistors and capacitors. He also did a slick mod by converting the hateful molex plug into binding posts by fabricating a new end plate. Man, does it look slick!

Now, there is some controversy about these amps....are they 2 ohm stable? are they bridgeable? Are they actually (2) 2075AM's or (2) 2150AM's? 

Well, from what I can tell, the amp seems to be "somewhat" stable at 2 ohm loads. As you'll see by the second video, the amp pulls a TREMENDOUS amount of current at 2 ohms (40Hz especially) and doesn't quite get to the rated 600x2 watts at this load.

Either way, I'm very thankful to have the Dyno and although the results I obtain are not always appreciated, I do my best to keep the videos coming!

Here is the first video, *PPI 2300AM at 4 ohms*:

*Watch on YouTube in 1080P* or embedded below:







And here is the *2nd test at 2 ohms*:

*Watch on YouTube in 1080P* or embedded below:


----------



## bigdwiz

Let's try the Linear Power 2502 IQ on the Amp Dyno!

*Watch on YouTube in 1080P HD*


or embedded below:


----------



## Zeusvi

BigD I have a special request concerning the old Rockford power 300, 650, and 1000. 

What will they do in 4ch mode, all channels driven per channel? I'm very curious about the power300. 

Also, the old nakamichi pa300, pa350, and pa400m can't find anything on them.


----------



## JPOSEY

How about an old school show down between a highly regulated amp versus a loosely regulated amp? I'm thinking about a Power 1000 from the 90's versus a PPI PCX-4125. Both are rated at 1000 watts @ 4 ohm. One is 10 years newer and sells for much less than the other.


----------



## BassnTruck

I looked through your videos and did not see any tests of these. If you want to test them let me know and I will loan some of them to you. I am pretty sure these are the first mass produced class D units sold.


----------



## bigdwiz

1998 Rockford Fosgate RF2.9x Amp Dyno Test

"Budget" amp tested as requested 

Watch on YouTube in Full HD

or embedded below:


----------



## bigdwiz

JPOSEY said:


> How about an old school show down between a highly regulated amp versus a loosely regulated amp? I'm thinking about a Power 1000 from the 90's versus a PPI PCX-4125. Both are rated at 1000 watts @ 4 ohm. One is 10 years newer and sells for much less than the other.


That would be cool, but the RF Power 1000 Mosfet had an unregulated power supply. These amps were beasts in their time. 

I'm getting read to Dyno drag two OS beasts...the Alpine 3545 and PPI 2350DM. Now this is going to be fun! I should have my Alpine later this week.

Also, the 1989 Soundstream MC500 is up next. I can't disclose the specifics here, but see my latest video for interesting details...


----------



## bigdwiz

Check out this beautiful Orion GS300 from 1991!

This is essentially a 24kt plated version of the 2150sx, rated to deliver:

150x2 at 4 ohms (300x1 at 8 ohms)
300x2 at 2 ohms (600x1 at 4 ohms)

Let's see how this beauty performs...

Watch on YouTube in Full HD


or embedded below:


----------



## KrautNotRice

Hi BigD,
This is a really cool thread!
I need some help: I just picked up a Next Audio Emotions Q.55 5 channel amp and was wondering where / how I can get it dyno'd?
I even started a thread about it here in the Old School section where I posted the manual's spec sheet:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...xt-audio-emotions-q-55-can-run-2-ohm-sub.html 
My problem is that the manufacturer didn't rate the amp's output at 2 Ohm though it says it can run the stereo channels in 4/2/1.5 Ohms.
I'm also curious if the sub channel is 2 Ohm stable and what it puts out at 2 Ohms.
Any help / suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!
P.S. I'm getting a ID15 D4 v3 sub in a few days so we'll see if the sub channel is 2 Ohm stable anyway  Also, my front components are 2 Ohm.


----------



## bigdwiz

Now here's a big boy...the 1989 Soundstream MC500! Let's see how it performs on the Amp Dyno.

Note: my previous video was a giveaway challenge for people to guess the wattage output of this MC500, the closest won the JBL GTS150 and some OSS Swag. Pretty sure that wasn't allowed here, so I didn't post it (just for those wondering about the giveaway)

Anyway, let's see how this bad boy performed:

Watch on YouTube in 1080P HD

or embedded below:


----------



## SUX 2BU

Looking forward to seeing that Alpine 3545 test.


----------



## Old Skewl

WOW! That MC500 surprised me. Thought it would be closer to rated. Thanks for Dyno BIG D!


----------



## danno14

MC500- 
I fondly recall mine, and will forever curse the the a$$hole who stole the car and all that was in it. Driving a pair of Fosgate SPP124's was BRUTAL in a first gen RX7!


----------



## shadowm891

Wow I am shocked. Has anyone ever benchmark the old school modified powerhouse earthquake d2 shreader. I remember having one before. The dang thing killed my car while it was running off a dd 3512.


----------



## JPOSEY

bigdwiz said:


> That would be cool, but the RF Power 1000 Mosfet had an unregulated power supply. These amps were beasts in their time.
> 
> I'm getting read to Dyno drag two OS beasts...the Alpine 3545 and PPI 2350DM. Now this is going to be fun! I should have my Alpine later this week.
> 
> Also, the 1989 Soundstream MC500 is up next. I can't disclose the specifics here, but see my latest video for interesting details...


I really enjoyed seeing this. Those two are undoubtedly a couple of the more highly engineered amplifiers of their time and were both true sound quality amps. Both were definitely state of the art and still highly sought after today. The PPI was kinda a precursor of some the amp designs of today...JL Slash. The Alpine is legendary too! Used in the famous Speaker Works/Richard Clark Grand National.


----------



## JKD

Love the videos! This is really exciting stuff! I think it would be cool to test some old school 4 channel Amps!

I'd be willing to lend a Hifonics Gemini VII - 50x4 RMS to see how it compares to some of today's newer stuff. Feel free to PM me if interested. I'll even pay shipping


----------



## STEPHENM

No such thing as "RMS Watts" Root Mean Square x Root Mean Square cannot equal the Root again.

This amp dyno has no provision to filter out the carrier of class D amps, so 1% THD is a myth.

Amazing that so many car audio guys are hooked on the power issue. Anyone know that there is no difference between a 100w and 200w - audibly?

1) Certified - The certified mode uses either a 40Hz or 1kHz test tone to capture the amplifiers maximum RMS wattage output at 1% THD. The AD-1 is calibrated by an Hewlett Packard HP8903 audio Analyzer to guarantee the 1% THD is dead on.

2) Uncertified - The uncertified mode measures RMS wattage at the clipping of the wave form. Depending on the amplifier, this measurement may be very close to the certified mode. The uncertified mode was created for "dirty" Class D amps that put out power, but can't do it at less than 1% THD. Test can also be run at 40Hz or 1kHz

3) Dynamic RMS Power - Measures the amp's ability to handle bursts of Power (still RMS wattage). The 1kHz test is the standard for IHF-202's Dynamic Power rating. There was no IHF standard for the 40Hz test. This mode simulates the amp's ability to playback music and how much dynamic power it has on reserves. Unregulated power supplies benefit most from this test. For monoblock/subwoofer amps, I use the 40Hz track, full range amps get the 1kHz track to "certify" the same as the IHF-202 standard.


----------

